# Overclocking radeon hd 7670m



## dhiman33 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi All, I have a g6-2005ax lappy with radeon hd 7670m as discrete graphics card. I want to overclock it as much as possible to play games like BF3 or NFS run at high settings..how this can be done? I have searched many sites and understood that this card can safely be overclocked atleast to 780Mhz. The process is complicated though and includes disabling something called ULPS and then doing some other things which I do not completely understand. Can someone give here a detailed description of the process?


----------



## RON28 (Sep 23, 2012)

why overclocking a laptop GPU when you know that there is a lot risk doing it, it can damage your motherboard also.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't try to overclock laptop GPU. Not safe at all.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 24, 2012)

100 MHz is fine if temps are under 85C in load..you can do it easily by MSi Afterburn


----------



## hitesh (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't overclock. g6-2005ax is already infamous for its high temp.


----------



## thebanik (Sep 24, 2012)

Though unlike general perception, overclocking in todays day and age is pretty safe but I will agree with other members here, Overclocking laptop GPU is not safe since its quite closely integrated with the motherboard and even though GPU temperature might be safe but it might heat up other components inside the laptop which can lead to overall problems.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 24, 2012)

i have the same laptop. I didn't overclock the core but i overclcked the memory though. From 500 to 650mhz. But didn't get any advantage so i downgraded it. Used msi afterburner


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 24, 2012)

don't overclock laptop components cause, you will end up with a burnt motherboard


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 25, 2012)

first download msi afterburner. Go to installed directory of msi afterburner. There is a file msiafterburner.cfg. Open it with notepad.Set UnofficialOverclockingMode to 1. Then press ctrl+s to save it. It might not get saved saying access is denied. If save as dialog box comes save it to desktop then copy paste it to the installed directory to replace the original msiafterburner.cfg wid the one u just modified. Now open any game/app which is set to high performance in switchable graphics. Let the app/game run in background so that it uses gpu and gpu becomes detectable in msi afterburner. Now open msi afterburner and set ur desired clocks. WARNING overclock by just 20mhz a time and check for stability. I almost fried my g6-2005ax


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

RON28 said:


> why overclocking a laptop GPU when you know that there is a lot risk doing it, it can damage your motherboard also.



+1. Stay away from OCing in laptops.


----------

